# vasopro eph



## xian (May 10, 2004)

has anyone used vasopro ephedrine HCL, or does anyone have any comments on its effectiveness when stacked (ECA)? how should the stack look? thanks.
-xian


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 24, 2004)

Works as good as any of the now discontinued OTC stacks.
1 25mg tab of ephedrine, 1 200mg tab of caffeine and 1 81mg baby asprin.


----------

